# New Mods



## potroastV2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello,

I would like to welcome our 3 new mods to the forum:
Potroast will be taking care of *Hydro* and *indoor*,
Garden Knowm will be taking care of *General Marijuana Growing* 
Widow Maker is taking care of *newbie central*

This does not mean that they will only be posting in there respective sections, it just means they will be kicking your ass if you mess up in there category.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank these 3 members for helping me take some of the load off, and I can concentrate on the back end of our growing site.

Happy Smoking 
Rollitup


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 24, 2011)

In the beginning
God created the heaven and the earth.
And the earth was without form and void.
And darkness was upon the face of the deep.
And God said: 'Let there be light'
And there was light.
And God saw the light, and saw that it was good.
And God divided the light from the darkness.
And God called the light day, and the darkness, night.
And God saw everything that he had made, and behold... it was good.


Forgive my sarcasm.


Oh what a long way we have come my friends.


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i would be willing to take an assigned forum on. Politics and MMJ are my passions. Would prefer the MMJ side for ease of seperating my emotions from moderation.

Let me know if you need any help whatsoever. i'm usually around


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Aug 24, 2011)

Subscribed!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 24, 2011)

Johnnyorganic said:


> Subscribed!


I apologize for my thread necromancy but this thread is exactly a half decade old. =)


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I apologize for my thread necromancy but this thread is exactly a half decade old. =)


Hmm ya i was bout to say. Wtf! i don't see my name on there


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 24, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I apologize for my thread necromancy but this thread is exactly a half decade old. =)


 lol. yah, i was going to asked wtf bumped this ancient thread, but then i saw it was you crypt, so i figured you must have had good reasons for doing so,lol...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 24, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> lol. yah, i was going to asked wtf bumped this ancient thread, but then i saw it was you crypt, so i figured you must have had good reasons for doing so,lol...


I found it relevant to the current interests and the opening to Genesis sprang to mind. I struggled with myself not to post, alas, I have failed.....


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Aug 24, 2011)

Well look at me. Hoarding all the 'likes' in this bitch.


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 24, 2011)

I was confused for a second.. .


----------



## budlover13 (Aug 24, 2011)

i musta been to stoned or in too much of a hurry. Saw it come up on new posts and never checked the date lol. 

Sorry guys.


----------



## rzza (Aug 24, 2011)

sweet im friends with all of em =)


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

Woo I love update bumps.. yep.. still their.


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 25, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Woo I love update bumps.. yep.. still their.


 Haaaaaaaaaa buddyyyy. Wats up


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 25, 2011)

Not much.. .smoking chillaxing.  bored as hell.. about to workout.


----------

